# SS 17.02.18 - Weill #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Kurt Weill (1900 - 1950)*

Symphony No. 2

1. Sostenuto - Allegro molto
2. Largo
3. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and up this weekend is German composer Kurt Weill's Second Symphony. Weill seems to not get much attention these days which is a shame I think because I feel he has some very interesting works. It's been a few months since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I hope everyone will grab a recording and give this one a listen.

There are a few recordings out there of this one but I'll post a YouTube link for those who don't have one, which also happens to be the one I'll be listening too:




Edo De Waart/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will go with this one, a very young Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll listen to Mariss Jansons conducting the Berlin Philharmonic (EMI)


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Alsop/Bournemouth here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Edo de Waart and the Gewandhaus Orchester Leipzig on Philips. It's been a while (at least over 10 years).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got the recording under Gary Bertini on EMI. I will confess to having listened just once.

Bertini's Mahler set is an absolute gem, so I suspect this will be worth (re) discovering.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

It'll be the Naxos recording for me too.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This will be my choice


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Alsop/Bournemouth here.


Will pick this one


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Alsop/Bournemouth here.


I'll also be revisiting this cd that has long been gathering dust on my shelves.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

I LOVE Weill's 2nd (and his 1st, for that matter)!!! I was lucky to hear it live in a sizzling performance by the Pittsburgh Symphony last year. It's a work filled with boundless energy, original orchestration, and gorgeous melodies (in the slow movement). I have the Alsop recording on Naxos, but haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not satisfied with a lot of Weill's American output, however well written it was and how handsomely it paid the rent. His 2nd symphony represented a premature end to his purely orchestral works but I think it represented a creative high. More's the pity he left non-vocal work behind once his works had wooed Broadway - another symphony and a couple of string quartets would have been most welcome during the 1940s. The second symphony is pretty much relegated to lower billing on the recording here but at least it's one of Weill's great stage works which hogs the disc space.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Coming late for this one. Will listen to this version tonight.


----------

